# Off-Leash Behaviour



## SeriousSirius (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi! My poodle, Lu, recently turned one! 

She has boundless amounts of energy (as I've heard most poodles do), and luckily we have a very large park really close. Lulu is the sweetest dog ever, and all she ever wants to do is have a good time. 

When we go to the park and there's dogs, all she wants to do is play. Its usually the small dogs that don't want to play, but it can be any that she'll go to and try to start a game. If a dog doesn't want to play, she'll start bouncing around and pushing, and then barking if she doesn't get her way. She doesn't really get that she's a pretty big dog, and she can sometimes run the little ones (that includes our other dog, Tom) over when she's not careful.

The way I would think of fixing this would be keeping on the leash and rewarding for good behaviour, but the only way to tire her out in the slightest is going somewhere off-leash. The only times she's ever been destructive (and that was just chewing on a lip balm stick) is when she hasn't got a good run (or swim - she loves water) is when she hasn't run. And when she finds the perfect playmate (usually another poodle or poodle cross - they all seem to play the same way) she has a ball! She's not aggressive, just a ball of energy. 

Thanks!
Sirius


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The best solution I know to this is the right group of dogs to teach her manners - well socialised matriarchal females who know exactly how to put a pushy adolescent in her place with no damage done. Failng that I think it is for you to teach her polite behaviour. I would start be teaching a really strong, really well rewarded recall. Make coming to you when out in the park the best and most exciting thing ever, with a favourite treat and a really fun game - practice at home where there are fewer distractins. I'd then use a long line at the park, and encourage polite greetings, but each time she starts pushing inappropriately, call her to you, work off some of her energy, and let her try again. Sooner or later she will meet dogs who are less long suffering than your smaller one, and things could get nasty if she dosn't learn to read their signals...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Can you find a dog park that separates big and small dogs? 
I have noticed with my toy, in the rare case that she finds a dog smaller than her, that she just doesn't notice their signals that they are not enjoying her exuberant efforts to play. But no problems with the communication with dogs her size or bigger.
I have the feeling that if your boy were around only dogs his size or bigger, he will quickly be schooled in dog to dog communication.
As a small dog owner, I have to say that it isn't fair to have him around the little ones with his behavior - if he knocks into one the wrong way it could mean serious injury or even death. I am sure that you wouldn't want that to happen!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

my suggestion would be to take her on a mental walk. Poodles are working dogs. They need a job. So if you take her on mental walks you will reduce the need for her to play with the other dogs to get her energy out. This will also reduce her energy when she approaches the other dogs at the park. 30-45 min of a mental walk will knock her down a few pegs. Then you can let her off the leash at the park. You will be amazed at the difference. Also you can give her a job to do in your home such as holding her place command. This will also burn up her energy and she will be less likely to destroy anything in your home. Good Luck! I am going through the same thing right now. It is taking a lot of effort on my part but it is working.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm with aasteapots on this. If a dog doesn't have manners of a good recall but tons of energy then you can burn much more energy than you think will happen and get the good manners by taking her for leashed walks where you make her think. Teach her to sit automatically when you stop. Make sure she learns to keep slack in the leash. Have her on a down stay if you meet someone you want to talk with. Teach her polite greetings of people and generally reinforce her centripetal attraction for you so that she will listen to you at the dog park even when there are distractions. You also need a rock solid recall as others have suggested so that you can call her away from getting in trouble even when she is amped up and distracted.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Have you considered running or biking with your dog? It sounds like you need to burn off some energy before you even get to the park. Most people don't run fast enough for a big dog to actually gallop with them (they have twice as many legs, after all), but it's good exercise nonetheless. It can actually be mentally taxing as well, since it works against the dog's natural desire to vary their pace and stop to sniff things. Continuing forward at a steady pace requires a bit more concentration and discipline. You just want to work up slowly to prevent injury, since most dogs are built more for short bursts than sustained endurance running.

I'm also seconding the recommendation for a "mental walk." Look up the requirements for the Canine Good Citizen tests (both regular and advanced) and start practicing those every time you're out for a walk.

Archie tends to be VERY wound up when he first gets to a new place with new people or dogs, and I find just having some rewards with me and asking him to do a couple of self-control exercises (even something simple like asking him to sit and wait) before I let him greet anybody does wonders for keeping him under control. It's like it reminds him to use his brain.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I find that with active dogs, biking is the best way to go if they can't be off-leash enough. There are special made bike attachments that are fabulous for that.m you could have your small dog in a basket (or he could wait for the walk) and the big dog trotting besides you ! 20 minutes is a good start ahd you'll see how she does.

After that you'll have a calmer dog at the park...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is why we don't do dog parks. It's easy for them to get overstimulated and lose appropriateness in their play.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you g the bike route make sure you aren't just making the dog move. Make sure there is thinking involved. At a place I go occasionally to take conditioning classes there are people with a German Short Haired Pointer who the wife would ride her bike with the dog for nearly two hours several times a week each time. The dog came home still all wired up and not mentally worked out.


----------



## SeriousSirius (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions - biking would be great but it's illegal to bike-ride with a dog where we live. 

We go on walks as well as runs every day, but I'll try the mental walk and I'll have a look at Canine Good Citizens.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Great advice from everyone. I would take her for a walk/jog and then work on some basic obedience. Then if she has calmed down, you could try to let her play at the dog park. I agree with TinyPoodles that it isn't fair to stress the smaller dogs when she gets overstimulated or obnoxious. I've even asked people to call their dogs off of Maizie when they play too rough or are barking in her face, even if they're the same size and the owners says, "they'll figure it out." No, they usually don't, and I always protect my little angel  Dogs need people actively watching their play to make sure it doesn't get out of hand. The dog park should be a privilege for dogs with good manners, but many people who attend think it's a big free for all.


----------

